# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Proto-tÖrk Tarihi'nin

## axuliuma

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

PROTO-TüRK TARİHİğNİN ANTİK KAYNAKLARI 

Sitemizdeki yazıları okuyanlardan bazıları anlatılanları, "hayali, şovenist" hatta "uydurma" bulmaktadır. Halbuki hepsi sağlam kaynaklara dayanmaktadır... İtirazın sebebi bu kaynakların TüRKİYEğde hemen hiç bilinmemesi, daha kötüsü, bunlar üzerinde araştırma, çalışma yapan ancak 1-2 TüRK bilim adamı olmasıdır. 
İlk defa bir PROTO-TüRK yazıtını deşifre eden kişi, Danimarkalı profesör V. Thomssenğdir. KüL TİGİN ve BİLGE KAGAN kitabelerini okumuştur... (1894) Ancak bu kitabelerin tarihlendikleri 732 ve 733 yılları doğru değildir. Kitabeler 200 yıl daha eskidir. 

W. RADLOF, 1985 yılında ULUKEM yazıtlarını inceledi ve bunların çok daha eski yazı karakterleri içerdiğini söyledi. Bunları yazanların KIRGIZ diye bilinen ABAKAN TATARLARI ve SO-YANLARğdan oluşan HAKAS TüRKLERİ olduğunu açıkladı. 

Yazıtların en iskesi olan TALAS yazıtları hakkında çalışmaları olan S.E. MALOV, 1959 yılında bunların M.ü.500 yılına ait olduğunu öne sürdü. F. ALTHEIM bunu kabul etmez. "Eğer, TüRK yazısı, esas vatanı olan GüRCİSTAN yöresinden ve ARAMEA alfabesinden doğmuş ise, M.ü. 600ğden kısa bir süre önce TALAS bölgesine gelmiş olması gerekir ki, bu imkansızdır," der. 

TüRK YAZISIğnın başlı başına, kendine has bir yazı olduğu fikri ecnebi bilim adamlarının aklına gelmemektedir!.. Onlar hep bu yazının hep "daha önce mevcut BAşKA bir yazıdan" doğmuş olduğu inancına göre hareket etmektedirler. Onlara göre "TüRKLER, M.ü. 400ğlere medeniyetten nasibini almamış, çöl göçebeleridir." Bu dar görüşlü bilim adamları, aslında GüüEBE ile GüüMEN kelimelerinin arasındaki farkı dahi bilmemektedirler. 

Halbuki PROTO-TüRK MEDENİYETİğnin MANş DENİZİğnden BüYüK OKYANUSğa kadar olan geniş sahada bulunmuş ANTİK kaynakları vardır. Bunlar zaman içinde birer bir ortaya çıkmakta ve yayınlanmaktadır. TüRK tarihçilerin maalesef pek çoğunun bihaber oldukları bu kaynaklardan bazıları şunlardır: 

- HOYTİ TAMİR GüNLüĞü (M.ü. 800-500 yılları) HOYTİ TAMİR, URKUN (ORHUN) nehri vadisinde bulunan kayalık bölgedir. Cereyan eden önemli olaylar KAYALARğa nakşedilmiştir... Bölge adeta bir açık hava arşividir. 

- YOLUĞ TİGİNLERğin (TüRüK BİL KONFEDERASYONU HANLAR HANI olan kişiler, tarih yazarları) diktirdiği BOL BOLLAR (dikili taşlar) (M.ü.562-M.S.580) Bu tarih BUUMİN KAĞANğla başlatılırsa, M.ü.879-M.S.580 olur ki, 1459 yıllık bir dönemi kapsar!.. 

- BİLGE ATUN URUK (TüRüK BİL KONFEDERASYONU mareşali) tarafından yazdırılmış TüRüK BİLGE KAĞAN İLİNE BİTİG ( TüRK DEVLETİ HALKINA MEKTUP, TüRK HALKI HAKKINDA BELGE) 

- üNRE-BİNBAşI (TüRüK BİL KONFEDERASYONU generali) tarafından yazdırılmış üTüMİN KüNLİĞ 2 BİTİG TAş (TARİAT YAZITI)ğ(M.ö.530-493) Bu yazıt, MOĞOLİSTANğda ARHANGAY-TARİAT bölgesinin TERHİNGOL ırmağı vadiside 1969 yılında bulunmuştur. 3 adet taş yazıttır. Kaplumbağa şeklindedirler.TENRİDE BOLMİş İLİTMİş BİL (KAİNATğın yaratılmasından beri varolan halkı kalkındıran egemenlik) 

- BüKE TüRüK BİL Tarihi... MOĞOLİSTANğda şİNE-USU gölü bölgesinde 1909ğda Finliler tarafından bulunmuş, ve RAMSTEDT tarafından 1918ğde yayınlanmıştır. 

- İTİ üRüGğü.... (İTİZ anıtı) üNRE BİNBAşI tarafından M.ü.522-519 tarihleri arasında yaptırılmıştır. M.ü. 1517ğde AT-OY BİL KONFEDERASYONUğnun kuruluşunu anlatır. 

- KARABALGASUN BİTİK TAşI (M.ü.538) 

- ISUB-URA BİLGE, üKüLİ üUR (ISUB-URA BİL KONFEDERASYONU, KAFKAS ORDULARI başkomutanı) tarafından yazdırtılan üKüLİ üUR EB-EDİZİ (üKüLİ üURğUN BAşARILARI) yazıtığ (M.ü.596-516) üUR TİGİN tarafından başlatılan bu yazıt ondan sonra gelen 4 TİGİNğle devam etmiştir. Bu yazıtlar MOĞOLİSTANğda İKE-HUşOTğunda KOTWICZ tarafından bulunmuş, 1928ğde yayınlanmıştır. 

- ALPERİNğin BOL BOL UKUS (olayları tavsifi, anlatması) yazıtığ (M.ü. 323) MOĞOLİSTANğda MANİTU DAĞIğnda (dağın adına dikkat çekeriz, AMERİKA YERLİSİ KIZILDERİLİLERğin TANRIğsının adını taşıyor) ONGİN ırmağı, TARAMEL kolu kenarında YADRINTSEF tarafından bulunmuştur. (1891) 

- ALTI YARIK TİGİN (ALTIN üİüEK DOKTRİNİ, 6 EMİR) BUDİZMğin kökenini teşkil eden bu eser, üİNğde, IüKI TüRKİSTANğda eski MİRAN, şimdiki TAN-HUANG kentinde bulunmuştur. üç yapraktır. Tahmin edildiğine göre BUĞUN TUR (Rahipler Meclisi) tarafından M.ü. 1517 yılından M.S.512ğye kadar 1000 yıl süre içinde kaydedilmiş olan BOLTİğleri (dini kaideler) kapsar. ünce TAş üzerine yazılmış, M.ü.516ğda mabetlerin baskı altına alınmasıyla, kağıda çekilip IB-IS BOLIKğa götürülmüştür. Bu üç yapraktan biri M.ü. 18 Mayıs 519ğda tekrar taş üzerine kaydedilmiştir. 

ALTI YARIK TİGİN belgesini ESKİ TüRKLERğDE İLİM bahsi altında teferruatıyla ve ayrı sayfalar halinde inceliyeceğiz. 

- ATA-OĞ yazıtı.... TURPANğda (TURFAN) bulunmuştur. ATEş KüLTü ifadeleri taşıyan içeriğinden, bu kentin aslında bir IB-IS BOLIK olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. 

- UüUN IR yazıtı... KUüO-SAYDAMğda IHE-AşETEğde bulunmuştur. 

- Bü-AT İYİSİN yazıtı... ESİLUG BEĞğin yakılması ile ilgilidir. 

- OZ-AT yazıtı... UZLARğin beyi OĞ-OKğun ateşe vurulduğunu (yakıldığını) anlatır. 

Son üç yazıt için detaylı bilgi H.N.ORKUNğun 1938 yılında yazdığı eserde bulunabilir. 

Bütün bunlardan ayrı olarak üİNLİLER tarafından bulunmuş ve üİNCEğye tercüme edilmiş bazı yazıtlar vardır ki, bazılarının nerede olduğu bilinmemektedir. Bu tercüme edilen yazıtların listesi de şöyledir: 

- TU-MEN hakkındaki yazıt (M.S.546) 

- KüL TİGİNğİN YUĞU hakkındaki BİTİG TAş yazıtı 

- SüY-OY BUDUN hakkındaki yazıt 

- TüRüK BİLğe gönderilen elçi hakkındaki yazıt 

- TU-MEN hakkındaki yazıt (M.S.552) 

- KüL TİGİN hakkındaki yazıt 

KüL TİGİN hakkında başka bir yazıt 

KüL TİGİN hakkında bir diğer yazıt (M.S. 554) 

Hemen burada ekliyelim ki, KüL TİGİN hakkındaki 4 yazıt hemen hemen aynı tarihlere aittir. Bunlardan birinin taşıdığı M.S. 554 tarihi bize KüL TİGİN ANITI ve ORHUN KİTABELERİğnin tarihinin söylendiği gibi M.S.732 ve 733 değil, 200 yıl kadar daha eski olduğunu göstermektedir. 

Baştan beri verdiğimiz bu yazıtların çoğu tarihi "gün,ay, sene" olarak belirtirler. Mesela, üNRE-BİNBAşIğnın "KANİM KüL BİLGE KAĞANğla PERS KRALI SİRUS (KYROS) arasındaki savaşta, PERSLERğin savaşı kaybettiği, ve SİRüSğün öldüğü"ne dair yazdırmış olduğu TAşğın tarihi M.ü. 14 Temmuz, 529ğdur!.. (Kazım Mirşan, PROTO-TüRKüE YAZITLAR, HalÃ»k Tarcan, üN-TüRK TARİHİ) TüRK TAKVİMİ ve MİLüDü TAKVİM karşılaştırılarak ve hesaplanarak bulunmuştur!..

----------


## Ã¶ngre

200 yıl daha eski yazmışsınız herhalde küçük bir hata orkun kitabeleri tarihi 200 daha eski diye.Dğumdan önce 575 yani 1200 yıl daha eski bilinenden saygılar.

----------

